# First road bike... Trek 1.1 thoughts?



## agrats84

Hey everyone- Ive been mountain biking for quite sometime and just started having an interest in road biking. I have been riding my MTB on the roads now for a few weeks for about 10 miles each ride. I stopped by my LBS this morning and told them the basics- I'm new, looking to get into shape, don't need anything fancy, but want something I can grow into. My tight budget is max $800. They fit me to a 58cm Trek 1.1. I liked the feel of it. It was listed at $659 before tax. Is that a good price? I certainly don't want to spend this $ plus all of the accessories and find out that it's not right for me. But I also don't want to buy a piece of junk and find out that I really like the sport. 

I've been reading a lot on here for a few days and really enjoy all of the good advice. I hope to stick with it and hopefully this forum helps me out a lot.... being a noob and all.


----------



## mpre53

It's as good as anything else within your budget. And better than many.


----------



## tihsepa

Yah, working with a good shop when you get started is really important.

That bike sounds fine and will serve you well for a long time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

If the fit's right, nothing else about the bike is all that important. It should be a big step up in how you enjoy your rides over your mountain bike, and you'll get a little "free" speed.


----------



## brucew

My first road bike was the Trek 1000--same bike, just a different naming scheme. It was 7 years old when I bought it 5 years ago. 

They last forever. At 12 years old, mine is still in regular rotation with my other three bikes. I still like it a lot.

As long as it fits both you and your budget, it's fine bike.

Just bear in mind that as the low-end model, they don't hold their resale value like the high-end models do, despite being equally, or even more durable than the high-end stuff. If resale value is important to you, upgrade in the next year. Otherwise keep it forever. Mine's a keeper.


----------



## froze

Don't forget Bikes Direct at Save up to 60% off Road Bikes, Titanium Road Bikes, Dura Ace Road Bikes, Ultegra Road Bikes - bikesdirect.com You would get more bike for your money at BD then you would with a Trek, in fact you could get more for your money with a local bike shop bike brand like Kona, Raleigh, or Felt if you don't like the idea of mail order. At the LBS look for last years closeout deals because you could save $200 to $300 on a bike.


----------



## Hooben

Here we go again with the buy it on bikes direct dot com push. Listen, I bought an entry level bike in 1983 for 800 dollars. The price of bikes has gone down, wouldn't you say? It's a great price. Go for it. You want to buy a bike that you haven't seen at all and get surprised? You made the right choice going to your LBS. Good job. Well done.


----------



## L0VEnaomi

Hi everyone I have a similar question as well.

I am new to riding and I currently ride an older Free Spirit road bike. It gets the job done but I was looking around for another bike. I am a recreational rider so I do not want to spend a lot of money (plus I'm a starving student). 

I went on craigslist in my area and found a bike that will fit me and I like the look of it, but I'm not sure if his asking price is reasonable. It's a Giant Kronos with STI shifters (unknown year) selling for $240

Any help would be awesome.

Also, could anyone tell me what kinds of questions I should ask?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xpc316e

L0VEnaomi said:


> Hi everyone I have a similar question as well.
> 
> I am new to riding and I currently ride an older Free Spirit road bike. It gets the job done but I was looking around for another bike. I am a recreational rider so I do not want to spend a lot of money (plus I'm a starving student).
> 
> I went on craigslist in my area and found a bike that will fit me and I like the look of it, but I'm not sure if his asking price is reasonable. It's a Giant Kronos with STI shifters (unknown year) selling for $240
> 
> Any help would be awesome.
> 
> Also, could anyone tell me what kinds of questions I should ask?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The age does not matter; the condition of the bike is crucial. Find a friend who knows about bikes and take them along when you go to have a look. Get them to examine the condition of the chain, cassette, gears, cables, amount of life left in the rims, and the tires. These things can cost a lot of money to fix and can easily be worn on a newish machine that has not been well cared for.


----------



## Hooben

Lovenaomi, you should stop hijacking threads.


----------



## 87rocket

Consider shopping used on Craigslist or local bike clubs. There are plenty of well sorted out bikes on the market. I was seriously considering used and tripped across a deal.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Hooben said:


> Lovenaomi, you should stop hijacking threads.


The posting rules force her to do this.

LOVE, as said above, the age of the bike doesn't really matter. Bringing a friend is good advice.


----------



## DIRBike

I too am thinking of the Trek 1.1 as well for my first road bike since I was 14. They look like a great brand.


----------



## froze

Hooben said:


> Here we go again with the buy it on bikes direct dot com push. Listen, I bought an entry level bike in 1983 for 800 dollars. The price of bikes has gone down, wouldn't you say? It's a great price. Go for it. You want to buy a bike that you haven't seen at all and get surprised? You made the right choice going to your LBS. Good job. Well done.



Your telling stories. I'm more then old enough to know you didn't pay $800 in 1983 for an entry level bike. In fact in 1984 I bought a 1984 Trek 660 with Suntour Superbe components and paid $1200, $800 back then would have bought a nice upper mid level bike. In 1980 I bought a 1980 Trek 412 for $299 with mid level Suntour components, and that price was about the lower price range...but only in the Trek line, there were other brands that were sold in LBS's you could find for less. I have a Fuji Club that I bought used from a guy who bought it new in 88 and his receipt showed a sale price of $354, and that bike was a middle of the line Fuji and was a entry level racing bike. I have a 85 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe considered to be the 3rd from the top of the line touring bike I also bought used with a receipt showing the new purchase price of $324.

So no price of bikes have not gone down. You would have to go to Walmart today to pay for a bike that was considered low end priced at an LBS in the early 80's.


----------



## Kagan

I am on the same boat. I tried couple of the trek's, fuji and Scott bikes. I am new to this so I did not feel whole lot of difference between these bikes. Maybe the more expensive fuji (roubaix 1.0) was shifting a little smoother, but that's all. I am having hard time to decide which one to choose. It looks like Scott 50 has more than the trek1.1 or the fuji roubaix 3.0. Help me decide please!


----------



## SRock24

that is a good starting bike. I tried a Trek 1.1 at my LBS and it just didn't feel right so I went to another LBS and found a Specialized Allez that was right around that and it felt much better to me. My buddy on the other hand would trade a thing for his Trek. 

Bottom line- try a couple brands and see which one FEELS the best. If it feels good, you will enjoy riding it much more.


----------



## 3XBiker

*Noob in need of advice*

Hello everyone,

Trying to decide if 2010 Fuji Sst 2.0 / Ultegra components
and Mavic Elite wheels is too much bike for a first road
bike for me , and if 2500.00 price tag is right. The bike is 
new @ LBS. 

Currently riding MTB, looking for something in th Fuji family,
was looking at Fuji SL1 pro 1799.00 that needs a wheel upgrade. 
Will take any recommendations or chance to save some money.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Don't underbuy. You'll just end up spending more money bolting extra stuff to it.

The SL1 Pro looks fine. Don't get sucked into the "need a wheel upgrade" bs. Even if it comes with bad hubs, at least wear them out first.


----------



## 3XBiker

Does size matter, I'm 6'3 270 ?


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Yes. Big people typically need big bikes. I very much doubt that you'd be happy on a small or extra small. Go to your shop and ride some bikes - it'll become abundantly clear.

Road bikes seem to be a little more sensitive to sizing than MTBs.


----------



## brucew

3XBiker said:


> Does size matter?


Yes. I get dozens of e-mails daily telling me so. 

Seriously, yes it does on two fronts.

First, forget about fancy low-spoke wheels like the Mavics. At your current weight, you need more spokes, not less. Most folks would recommend 36-spoke wheels, and good ones at that--with crossed spokes. If weight loss is an objective, use Mavics or something else that's fancy as a reward for after you've lost the mass.

Second, road cycling is all about repetitive-stress injury. On MTBs you're on the saddle, off the saddle, falling off into the bushes, and so on. You're never in the same position long enough for repetitive motion injuries.

On the road, it's sit and spin for hours at a time. Seemingly little things like a centimeter here or there will matter greatly in both your comfort and injury prevention. 

And bonus! No injuries due to shrubbery leaping out in front of you!


----------



## tribe3

look at decathlon, they do great quality bikes for half the price!


----------



## JVSVA

If it helps any I just bought the trek 1.2 (last yrs model) for $700. It rides nice and shifts very well. As I just switched from a hybrid, the biggest differences I noticed were the less rolling resistance, smoother shifting, and the thing is an absolute bullet in the hills.


----------



## DIRBike

I have read that for $200 more the 1.2 is worth it to move to Tiagra as a base level. True?


----------



## heybrady

The 1.2 is Sora level, no Tiagra on that bike if I remember right. Maybe the RD, but shifters are still Sora. Still worth the upgrade though


----------



## DIRBike

heybrady said:


> The 1.2 is Sora level, no Tiagra on that bike if I remember right. Maybe the RD, but shifters are still Sora. Still worth the upgrade though


I was incorrect and you are indeed correct. Full Tiagra is on the 1.5 for an extra $500 over the 1.1.


----------



## froze

Of course you could get a bike fully equipped with the SRAM Apex group, which was made to compete with the Shimano 105 group so it's a lot better then the Sora or Tiagra group. See: Save up to 60% off new Windsor Falkirk SRAM Apex Road Bikes This sale ends on the 15th; it's just a thought.


----------



## PJ352

froze said:


> Of course you could get a bike fully equipped with the *SRAM Apex group, which was made to compete with the Shimano 105 group so it's a lot better then the Sora or Tiagra group. * See: Save up to 60% off new Windsor Falkirk SRAM Apex Road Bikes This sale ends on the 15th; it's just a thought.


IMO/E, not Tiagra 4600 (10 speed). I've ridden both back to back and preferred Tiagra. That _does_ perform on a par with (at least) the previous generation (5600) 105. 

On balance, Tiagra's my preference. because (again, IMO) the _real_ differences between Shimano and SRAM are the shifting methods, I'd suggest that anyone looking at bikes in this price range test ride both.


----------



## JVSVA

Heybrady has it absolutely right. sora shifters/Front derailleur and tiagra rear derailleur. And I love it so far, nice and smooth with shifting and such. Also some have been complaining about the tektro rakes, but I think they work very well. Also remember to take your ride in to be adjusted for cable stretch and the like.


----------



## PJ352

JVSVA said:


> ... some have been complaining about the tektro rakes, but I think they work very well.


Replace your OE pads with these and you'll like their performance even better.

Amazon.com: Dura Type Road Brake Pads, Kool-Stop, Salmon, Wet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## shawatsea

I have a trek that I would not trade for the world but it fits me. Ride a few different bikes and tell the shop your budget. I must have rode ten bikes before I bought mine and they were all different.


----------



## mattky

how do you like the shifters on the 1.1?


----------



## HyperCycle

I bought a 2013 Trek 1.1 road bike (56cm) last month and I love it. Due to bad weather and obligations, I've only rode it 4 times... but now the weather is better and I'll have more time to ride. This is my first road bike... I've been riding mountain bikes for years.


----------



## andday18

i just read this and am also looking for a CHEAP but good road bike i am kind of set on the trek 1.1 and you said you got yours used and they last forever do you have any idea where i could get a cheap used but good condition trek 1.1


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I don't think you understand how buying used bikes works. Watch EBay and Craig's List. See if that particular bike shows up priced well and not chewed.

Hey, maybe I'm wrong. Then you get the bike you want and you're happy. Otherwise, start considering other bikes. IMO, you need it to fit you and go, stop, and shift.


----------



## HyperCycle

So far, so good on my Trek 1.1. I've mostly rode a 30 minute/7 mile loop around my hometown this summer, when the weather allowed. I rode my first +1000ft gain ride this past Sunday... 2 hours, 27 miles.


----------



## .je

Here's my old 1.1. 'First bike'? F'n awesome. Rode so well except for the hard crashes and bangs from the alu, fork, and Bontrager Approved tires. So easy to ride.







Even after convincing myself that I was 'tired of it', I still _really_ liked riding this bike


----------



## HyperCycle

I'm glad I bought the 2013 1.1. The '14 1.1 is nice... but I'm not a fan of white bikes. LOL.


----------

